# Bee Hive Frames



## Detdake

I want to build a bee hive and have it ready by spring. Is there any way to build your own frames (the part that the bees build their combs on)?


----------



## 1984CJ

Yes there is. 
You need to do an internet search for top bar hive which are hives that build comb onto bar across the top of the hive. You can still inspect the hive like a regular (langstroth) hive.

BUT. frames are pretty cheap. Especially if you get the newer plastic frames. such as:
http://www.mannlakeltd.net/catalog/page9.html
Mann lake is a pretty good supplier browse the rest of the catalog if you are just getting into beekeeping.


----------



## carnut1100

You sure can build frames but it isn't worth the bother. 
Build your own boxes though by all means. tehy are expensive. 
A tip here, do NOT use 8 frame hives. Go for 10 frame or even better the 12 frame which is square. 
The 12 frame allows you to alternate the directions of the frames so that each level crosses the other at 90 degrees. There is a large efficiency gain in this. Don't ask why, but it works. 
Also there are three depths. Half depth, Full depth, and Ideal which is between the two. Using Ideals is good for another 10% on your yield. 12 frame Ideals are the best setup there is. 
Use a Queen Excluder on the brood chamber or you will have brood all through the honey. 
Replace the queen every year. You have to find and kill the old queen then drop her back in the hive. The bees will see her and throw the body out, otherwise they will simply kill the new queen. The new queen comes in a small box with mesh on one side and a candy plug in the end that takes 3 days to eat out. The bees will kill her if released right in but after seeing their old queen dead and three days of getting used to the new one they accept her. 
The queen lays less eggs as she gets older and her daughter will often lay half as many from day one. Her daughter will lay even less. 
Replace every year as a matter of course for high yields and a strong colony. 

My father worked for some time as a foreman at the largest beekeeping operation in the southern hemisphere, running 4,000 hives for honey and another 1,000 collecting pollen. 
They used to send 200 drums of honey a month to market. 200 litre drums. 
What he doesn't know about bees isn't worth knowing.


----------



## gds

I can't answer your question, but I have several hive setups you can get for cheap.

I looked and looked for someone to come in and set up on my property, got fed up with looking and decided to do it myself, after I aquired most of the equipment I found someone. So I have hive stuff sitting around!


----------



## challenger

Any takers on the bee hive equipment? I would be interested> Please let me know what it is that you have-Thanks
Howard
Hampstead, NC



gds said:


> I can't answer your question, but I have several hive setups you can get for cheap.
> 
> I looked and looked for someone to come in and set up on my property, got fed up with looking and decided to do it myself, after I aquired most of the equipment I found someone. So I have hive stuff sitting around!


----------



## gds

Challenger,
yes, I still have the stuff. there was one inquiry, but have not heard back.

I'm in eastern MO. I think the trip or shipping would exceed the value of the equipment.

I have not looked at it recently, I think there is 10-12 boxes with tops and bottoms and most of the boxes have frames. Send me a PM if your interested.


----------



## challenger

Sorry for the delay - I thought I had enabled the "automatic notification" option???
Yes I am interested. The shipping is the bummer of course. If you give me your zip (mine is 28443-Hampstead, NC) I can calculate the shipping. If the goods are in the boxes still then that will be a plus otherwise let me know what you would want for packing it up and what you want to sell it all so I can decide.
Just as a side note I am setting up to sell honey & by products for the American Cancer Society and Juvenile diabetes. I will be giving the proceeds to The Jimmy "V" Foundation. It is the only fully self funded Cancer donation group I know of so 100% of the $ goes to research and not to fill the pocket of someone on the dole in the name of a non profit IYKWIM.
This is not to try and get anything cheaper please trust me on that. I am simply stating this fact because if I can save $1.00 by paying you what you are asking it is another $1.00 for the causes. I have been making my own hive equipment and if you look at the frames you will see what is required to make all the parts fit together. I spend countless hours doing this and it makes no sense to do it from a $ standpoint however right now I happen to have the time and I work cheap for charity . I have set up 2 table saws, jointer, planer, 1/2" crown stapler, 1/4" stapler, 2 band saws and on and on. The beekeeping suppliers stuck it to me last year for shipping and "handling" and most people in the hobby know it is BOHICA time if you buy woodenware so I am trying this system out and still look for woodenware for sale. 
Thanks again and don't give me a price that is less than you can get somewhere else-it all cost you good $ so get back what you can.
Howard - Hampstead, NC
If you need to call me I am at 910-512-3633



gds said:


> Challenger,
> yes, I still have the stuff. there was one inquiry, but have not heard back.
> 
> I'm in eastern MO. I think the trip or shipping would exceed the value of the equipment.
> 
> I have not looked at it recently, I think there is 10-12 boxes with tops and bottoms and most of the boxes have frames. Send me a PM if your interested.


----------



## slurp

Could you cut out your own hive frame from some sort of paper with a design? Snowflake style?


----------



## justinpcox

*Bee Hives..is it a good idea?*

What do you need nearby? Fields? Forest?
How long does it take to get them going?
How do you get started?


----------



## carnut1100

slurp said:


> Could you cut out your own hive frame from some sort of paper with a design? Snowflake style?


???



justinpcox said:


> What do you need nearby? Fields? Forest?
> How long does it take to get them going?
> How do you get started?


Bees will respond very well to ordinary flower gardens, orchards, natural flowering ANYTHING including trees and clover pasture ( lovely stuff), apple trees are great, and loads of others. 
You will need a hive, of which the bottom box is the Brood Chamber. 
Here dweels the Queen, kept out of the Supers by a Queen Excluder. 
You need frames which are strung with wire and covered in foundation wax. 
The bees will turn this into honey cells. 
You will need a nucleus hive to start the colony. 
YOu will need a hive tool fo rlifting lids, removing frames stuck inwith wax etc and a smoker to pacify the bees. 
A veil and gloves and overalls are good depending on your pain threshold 
For harvesting an extractor is quite useful asis an uncapping knife. 
You can get away without alot of this stuff though if careful.


----------



## challenger

Bump - I am still interested-any news?
Thanks



gds said:


> Challenger,
> yes, I still have the stuff. there was one inquiry, but have not heard back.
> 
> I'm in eastern MO. I think the trip or shipping would exceed the value of the equipment.
> 
> I have not looked at it recently, I think there is 10-12 boxes with tops and bottoms and most of the boxes have frames. Send me a PM if your interested.


----------



## gds

Challenger,
I have 8 super's frames, tops, and bottoms.
My zip is 63072

I will try and give you a ring in the next few days.


----------



## challenger

Please do call - my cell is 910-512-3633 however(of course) my phone is partially broken in that I can get voice mail but no indication of a voicemail message and no incomming call ringing so I peiodically check my voicemail. I can get text messaging if this is something that can help. A new phone is on the way but for now it is what it is-thanks



gds said:


> Challenger,
> I have 8 super's frames, tops, and bottoms.
> My zip is 63072
> 
> I will try and give you a ring in the next few days.


----------



## gds

I just called (2010 hrs, central) and left my number. I don't have text on my phone.


----------



## gds

Challenger, PM sent.


----------



## gds

P.S.
forgot to mention, it's real people like you that keep me coming back to these forum things.Its good to meet and/or speak in person.


----------



## Jenshubby

Still have any left?


----------



## andrewsapp

What is the preferred strain of bees to start a new hive, and where to purchase?


----------



## andrewsapp

andrewsapp said:


> What is the preferred strain of bees to start a new hive, and where to purchase?


 I kept bees years ago. Italian was the popular strain


----------



## andrewsapp

andrewsapp said:


> What is the preferred strain of bees to start a new hive, and where to purchase?


 I kept bees years ago. Italian was the popular strain. I'm helping a beginner B K get started.


----------

